

Ask HN: Ad display services with per-pageview keyword support? - rayro

All of the ad display services I've checked out rely on indexing static page content to determine relevant ads.  I've no luck in finding one that allows you to specify dynamic keywords per page-view to the ad server, (via js parameters, reference to a div with dynamic content, or otherwise).  The relevant ad keywords for my site will differ at any given time based on each user's input history.  After a user has shown an interest in robots for example, and who doesn't, I'd expect robot-related ads to appear.<p>What, if any, ad services offer this - or is it a feature too subject to abuse?
======
gyardley
Google AdSense has an API that'll let you pass keyword 'suggestions' to it.
It's not available to the general public, though.

There was some discussion on this quite a while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=928904>

